# تعديل محرك عادى لملائمه سرعه الطائره وطيرانها فى الاجواء



## Ahmed Ab (5 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخوكم احمد
سوف اقدم لكم جزء قد ابتكرته لكى ابتعد عن التكاليف العاليه عند بناء طائرتى 
عندما اردت ان اوضع محرك للطائره لم يتوفر لدى محرك يصل للسرعه المطلوبه ففكرت بتعديل محرك عادى يعمل بالبنزين وهو متوفر فى الاسواق باسعار رخيصه فقد قمت بتعديل فقد كانت سرعته 10 حصان وهذا لايكفى لطيران طائره فقمت بعمل مجموعه من التروس وناقل حركه يتمثل فى- جنزير صغير وربط المحرك بالمروحه وماقمت بتعديله انى وضعت ترس كبير مثبت على المحرك والكبير مثبت على المروحه وقام الناقل بعمل الوصل بينهما وهذا مثل ما يحدث فى الدرجات تزويد السرعه واستعنت بنظام السياره فى مشروعىوهذا رسم لها


الجزء الأحمر عبارة عن تروس وعصا كقطعة واحدة. وهي مرتبطة مباشرة مع الجزء الأخضر عن طريق ترسين متقابلين. وبذلك إذا كان الجزء الخضر يدور فالجزء الحمر يدور أيضا.
العمود الأصفر هو عمود الدوران وهو الذي ينقل الحركة للعجلات عن طريق الدفرنس, فإذا كان العجلات تدور فعامود الدوران يدور كذلك (ويسمى عمود الكردان).
التروس الزرق مثبتات على عمود الدوران, لكن لا يؤثرون على حركته. بمعنى إذا أطفئ المحرك وتحركت السيارة فالعجلات تدور ويدور كذلك عمود الدوران لكن تظل التروس الزرق وكذلك الجزء الأحمر عديمة الحركة. 
الـ Collar وهو الطوق ذو اللون البنفسجي أو الموف. وهو عبارة عن ترس مسسن من الجانبين (نوع من أنواع التروس تسمى Dog Teeth ). وهو مرتبط مباشرة بالعمود الأصفر (عمود الحركة). بحيث إذا تحرك الطوق تحرك العمود و العكس صحيح. هذا الطوق ينزلق لأحد الجانبين بحيث تتراكب تروسه مع تروس أحد الترسين الأزرقين. 


شرح من بسط عن طريقة عمل ناقل الحركة اليدوي:

الجزء الأخضر قادم من الماكينة عن طريق الكلتش و هو عبارة عن قطعة واحدة مكونة من عصا وترس. الكلتش هو الجهاز الذي يربط ويفصل المكينة و ناقل الحركة عن بعضهما. عند ضغط دواسة الكلتش تنفصل المكينة عن ناقل الحركة وعند إطلاق دواسة الكلتش ترتبط المكينة بناقل الحركة

ومن كل الذى سبق استنتجت ان من الممكن ان نعدل فى محرك يعتمد على القوه لتحويه الى محرك ذات سرعه عاليه الطائره تطلبت منى مجهود كبير وباذن الله حققتها المحرك ثمنه فى الاسواق من 450 جنيه مصرى الى 1200جنيه مصرى على حسب قوته​وشكرا
اتمنى هذا الجزء قد يكون اعجبكم
اتمنى ان يستفيد منه احد وينفذه
سلام ​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (5 أبريل 2010)

** يمنع وضع أي وسيلة اتصال خاصة **

الإدارة


----------



## bao1955 (9 أبريل 2010)

ahmed ab قال:


> للاستفسار ايميلى


 اخي العزيز انت غيرت السرعة ما الشي التي تحتاجه الطاقة بقيت ثابته ارجو افادتي وكذلك الفائدة من زيادة السعة لان ذالك يقلل العزم على حساب زيادة السرعة . مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## Ahmed Ab (9 أبريل 2010)

احمد
اولا المحرك يعتمد على القوه لا السرعه فعندما تقوم بزياده السرعه فانك اولا تحسبها بقوانين الفيزياء لترى ان كانت ستفى بالغرض ام لا فالسرعه ترتفع من 10 حصان الى 26 حصان وان العزم يبقى متعادلا فى الهواء لانى اريده لطائره وليس لغرض اخر انا ممكن احسبهالك بقوانين الفيزياء لكن هذا سر الموضوع
سلام


----------



## احمد الرجا (10 أبريل 2010)

والله فكرة حلوة راح نستفاد منها 
الميكانكيك افسح لنا الطريق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 أبريل 2010)

احمد 
الذى شجعنى على الفكره هو ان المحركات غير متوفره بالدول العربيه نظرا الى سعرها الغالى وسرعتها العاليه فعندما تفكر فى تصنيع طائره اول مشكله تقف امامك هى المحرك فهذا هو حلها 
وشكرا


----------



## بن عاطف (16 أبريل 2010)

تحية للجميع 
حسب اعتقادي ممكن تنجح وممكن ان لا تنجح لان المحرك قد لا يستطيع ان ياتي بالقوة اللازمه كمن يريد مثلا ان يشحن بطارية بمولد ياخذ طاقته من البطارية نفسها


----------

